# Let's Celebrate A Jubilee, 50 Years Sputnik 1957-2007



## ill-phill (Feb 5, 2006)

received this beautiful watch last week.










It's the remake of the very rare Sputnik watch with the foil disk.

Inside there is a modified 2614.02 for two second hands.

I am not planing to wear this watch because for me it's a wonderful collectors piece.

Phil


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

ill-phill said:


> received this beautiful watch last week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree phill a super looking watch.

bowie


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

Thats different but nice


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Very nice Phil, I would have to wear it though


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Great watch and incredible good pictures

S!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice watch.Wear it







Dont stash it in a box under the bed,or in a safe.Collectors get their stuff out late at night and stroke them wearing white cotton gloves.







Wheres the enjoyment in that


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

AlexR said:


> ~~ get their stuff out late at night and stroke them wearing white cotton gloves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought that was Baby Oil and Rubber Gloves? Or is that something different?







Can't remember nowadays









The answer was to have bought TWO! then you could wear one and one to keep


----------



## novatron1_2 (Jun 23, 2005)

You've got to wear it!

I always get more enjoyment out of actually using something, rather than keeping it wrapped up out of sight.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

AlexR said:


> Nice watch.Wear it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont do that with my watches.........


----------



## A Williams (Apr 13, 2007)

I like it, good find.


----------

